# FQHC Medicare Denial A1- help



## Jenni14 (Oct 18, 2016)

I've been receiving multiple claims for our Medicare patients with an A1- claim denied charges. The patient has active Medicare and not an advantage plan. I've been doing research and can't find out what this denial code means? Does anyone out there know what this denial means?

Thanks for your help,

Jenni


----------



## lisawandyou (Oct 19, 2016)

You can call the payer and they will tell you.


----------



## amaurer (Oct 19, 2016)

*A1 denial*

Claim/Service denied. At least one Remark Code must be provided (may be comprised of either the NCPDP Reject Reason Code, or Remittance Advice Remark Code that is not an ALERT.)
Start: 01/01/1995 | Last Modified: 09/20/2009

source:  http://www.wpc-edi.com/reference/codelists/healthcare/claim-adjustment-reason-codes/

Now look at the other reason codes to find out more information about the denial.


----------

